# language



## TomKar2 (Feb 19, 2012)

My husband and I are retiring this year and hope to move to Portugal early next year for about 2 years. We are trying to learn as much of the language as possible. We have one program, BYKI in European Portuguese, but it only goes so far. Rossetta Stone only has Brazilian Portuguese. Most online translation sites are also Brazilian. Does anyone have a suggestion about language programs that include the written language as well?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Lisbon - Portuguese language courses.: The AngloINFO Forum


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

If the OP does not take you up on this, I will.

Rob


----------



## borboleta (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi TomKar2!

I tried to sennd you a private message, but you need to have more posts to receive it...

If you need one-on-one help, check out my page (Portuguese Lessons | Facebook)
Thanks.


----------



## Jonegy (Dec 1, 2011)

Awful Portugese in the Yahoo Groups is a pretty good site even though it is going through a spot of up-grading.
They cover both European and Brazilian Portuguese and is mainly based in UK with moderators in UK and Portugal and loads of audio to help pronunciation.
Worth a "butchers" and it's free


----------



## lgs0754 (Oct 16, 2010)

Couple of good sites....

Livemocha
digitaldialects
portugueselanguageguide
easyportuguese

Not allowed to put links to websites yet as I am not an active member yet!


----------

